# 8 Spur Aufnahme auf Laptop



## GL68 (23. April 2008)

Wir wollen 6 Spuren Schlagzeug + 1 Spur Gitarre + 1 Spur Bass live im Proberaum in Einzelspuren auf Laptop aufnehmen.
Wir haben Mics und ein Mischpult. Ein Laptop mit 1,6 GHz und nur 256 MB Ram steht zur Verfügung.
Unsere Qualitätsanforderungen sind sehr gering. Ich habe schon mal gemischt und "aus Scheise Gold gemacht".  Abmischen tu ich das alles auch auf meinem Heimrechner der genügend Leistung hat. Es geht also nur um Aufnahme der Einzelspuren im Proberaum. (2. Gitarrenspur, bzw. 2. Bassspur und Gesang kommt alles im nachhinein Zuhause drauf.)

Frage 1: Was brauche ich für ein externes Audio Interface? USB wäre vorhanden. Ich blicke es nicht mit den Ein/Ausgängen. Kommt z. B. das Schlagzeug Basedrum-Mic direkt in das Interface, oder erst in das Mischpult? Brauche ich Eingänge mit Mikrofon Vorverstärker? Brauche ich überhaupt Ausgänge, oder geht das gleich über USB getrennt in das Laptop? Wie gesagt - billigst ...

Frage 2: Würde das Laptop langen? Müsste ich Spuren "einsparen", oder Speicher aufrüsten? Wo ist sozusagen das Nadelöhr?


----------



## chmee (23. April 2008)

Erstmal zu 2. 
Schwierigkeiten könnten sein :
*USB* - sollte bei 8 Spuren USB2.0 sein, von der Datenmenge reicht USB1.1 auch aus, aber der "waswäreWenn"-Faktor kann jede Aufnahme vereiteln.
*Prozessor und Ram* - mit Linux kann es funktionieren, bei Windows wieder mal "waswärewenn"-Faktor,256MB Ram ist sehr wenig, überschüssige Prozesse, Auslagerungsdatei etc.. Ausprobieren.

zu 1.
Welches Mischpult habt Ihr ? Hat es Subgruppen ? Wenn nein, dann müsstet Ihr über (hoffentlich ) existente *Inserts* das Signal der Spuren zum Rechner schleifen, die sind dann vorverstärkt, manchmal EQ'ed - kommt auf das Mischpult an. Ausprobieren.
Vorverstärker in einer 8Input-Soundkarte kostet Geld - das wollt Ihr vermeiden, also Lösung A.
Ausgänge sind eh immer dabei, und wenn es nur 2 sind.

*Software* zB
Audacity ( kein ASIO, bei Mehrspur muss Soundkartentreiber Multiclient MME unterstützen )
Cockos Reaper - Freeware, schlank - ich habs noch nicht getestet.

Beispiel-*Soundkarten* USB&Firewire&Cardbus:
Terratec Phase88 Rack Firewire - Preis 2005 - 499 Euro
M-Audio Firewire1814 - Preis 2005 - 619 Euro
Edirol FA-101 Firewire - Preis 2005 - 499 Euro
E-MU 1616 Cardbus - Preis 2006 - 398 Euro
Marian UCON CX USB2.0 - Preis 2006 - kA
Edirol UA1000 USB2.0 - Preis 2006 - 666 Euro

So, zum Stöbern sollte das erstmal reichen. Ich habe extra Geräte rausgesucht, die älter sind, da damit die Chance steigt, sie *billig bei eBay* abzugreifen.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (24. April 2008)

Noch ein paar Dinge!! 


Wollt ihr eure Instrumente alle gleichzeitig aufnehmen ?

Meist ist es sinvoll im Overdub-Verfahren jedes Instrument, also Schlagzeug / Gitarre / Bass einzeln aufzunehmen --> Da du dann bei mischen mehr Kontrolle hast!! 

Vorteil:
Du hast kein Übersprechungen durch dieses Verfahren!

Du ziehst somit durch das Verstärken von Signalen nicht ungewollte Geräusche mit hoch.

Du kannst den einzelnen Instrumenten besser eigene Hall-Räume geben und sie dadurch besser im Stereo-Dreieck positionieren!


Nachteil:

Die Musiker bekommen ein anderes Feeling und kommen damit vielleicht nicht zurecht, da sie sich sonst an anderen Bandkollegen orientieren!! --> Also vorher das ganze mit den Leuten absprechen --> und natürlich am besten den Tempo sichersten auf Klick einspielen lassen!!



P.S.: Das mit den Ausgängen ist natürlich so eine Sache, wollen sich die Musiker selber auf einem Kopfhörer hören?


----------



## chmee (24. April 2008)

Sight011  Text oben nochmal lesen und bemerken, dass alleine 6 Spuren für das Drumset sind, und jeweils eine Spur für Gtr und Bass. Es "sollte" ein Einfaches sein, das Drumset akustisch (raumtechnisch) von den Saiteninstrumenten zu trennen. UND : Wenn die Herren Kopfhörer haben wollen, kommt man mit einem grob vorgemischten Signal aus dem Mixer raus und schickt das auf einen Kopfhörerverstärker mit 3 Ausgängen, wenn sogar für jeden einzeln ge'level't werden soll, nimmt man eben noch die Aux-Wege dazu.

Overdubbing geschieht dann scheinbar Zuhause, im Proberaum erstmal das Grundset inklusive "Leben" aufnehmen, denn zusammen spielt es sich doch sehr viel vitaler..

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (24. April 2008)

*llool --> Mir brauchst das doch net sagen!! Ich hab ja auch gesehen das die eher was einfaches haben wollten, doch es ist doch immer toll, wenn man LEuten helfen kann und unter umständen optimieren sie dann ja ihre herangehensweise! 


Ist ja nur eine Hilfestellung für eine professionelle Aufnahme!


----------



## GL68 (25. April 2008)

also wir ham ja alle auch schon Studioerfahrung. Und ich kann nur sagen zumindest 1 live eingespielte Gitarre klingt wesentlich lebendiger. Alles andere ist in unserem Musikbereich (Punk/HC bzw. immer laut und an der Leistungsgrenze) nicht wirklich gut. Auf Klick spielen wird eh nicht hinhauen.
Irgendwelche Geräusche aus den Spuren krieg ich locker rausgefiltert. Zur Not wird's halt getriggert (BD/Snare) An Fehlerstellen der Triggeranteil hochgedreht und die Audiospur manuell bearbeitet. Und Bass kann man notfalls immer noch ersetzen.

_Das mit den Ausgängen ist natürlich so eine Sache, wollen sich die Musiker selber auf einem Kopfhörer hören?​_
ah dafür sind die Ausgänge. Ich denke wir hören uns im Proberaum ausreichend.

@chmee Danke, du hast das alles korrekt verstanden.

Ich fasse nochmal zusammen:
Die Mikrofone stöpfel ich in unser Mischpult, von dort geht jeder Kanal in das externe Audiointerface. Das schickt dann alles getrennt an den Laptop.
Das Interface muss einfach egal was 8 Eingänge haben (ohne Midi)

Nur um nochmal meine Probleme klar zu machen
z. B. Produktbeschreibung:
MIXVIBES U46 MK2
USB Audio Interface
2x Phono (stereo) Eingänge und 4x Line (mono) Eingänge
Mikrofon Eingänge mit Gain Control
+48V Phantom Power für Kondensator Mikrofone
Eingang für Instrumente (Gittare/Bass) mit Gain Control
4x analoge Line Eingänge mit seperaten Mix Output
Kopfhörer Ausgang mit Level Control
gleichzeitig 4 Kanal Recording und 6 Kanal Wiedergabe möglich
...

4 Line + 2x Stereo würde schon 8 Kanäle machen, oder?
kommen die "4x analoge Line Eingänge mit seperaten Mix Output" da noch drauf, warscheinlich nicht, aber man frägt sich das halt.
Und wieso geht dann nur "gleichzeitig 4 Kanal Recording"?

Also irgendwie würd ich's immer noch nicht blicken, ob das (nur als Beispiel) für uns taugen würde.


----------



## chmee (25. April 2008)

8 Inputs aber nur 4 Aufnehmen kann man wohl so erklären, dass Stereo 1 fest verkabelt mit Klinke 1und2 ist (also auch Stereo2 mit Line3/4). Ergo kann man Stereo 1 mit Line 3 und 4 aufnehmen, aber nicht Stereo 1 mit Line 1 und 2. Ist eben so ne 4Kanal-Karte mit 8 Eingängen. Und ich denke auch, dass die 4 weiteren nur die oben beschriebenen Eingänge sind, keine weiteren. Habe im Netz nicht nachgeschaut, habe gerade wenig Zeit.

mfg chmee


----------



## GL68 (20. März 2009)

Hat etwas gedauert, aber wir ham jetzt zugeschlagen und ich wollte Rückmeldung geben.
Ich hatte mittlerweile ein neues Laptop Dual-Core 1,86 Ghz mit FireWire und USB 2.0 angeschafft. Also dieses Nadelöhr ist von alleine verschwunden. Mischpult wollten wir mal außen vor lassen (einfachere Bedienung). Deshalb ->
Um direkt mit Mic in die Interface reinzugehen benötigt man Mikrophon-Vorverstärker. Man muss aufpassen, bei einigen Geräten lassen sich nur XLR und nicht Klinke Eingänge (selbst wenn diese als Kombi realisiert sind) verstärken. (Adapter kosten ca. 8 EUR) Viele Interfaces haben 2 Instrumenteneingänge wo man Bass bzw. Gitarre direkt reinstöpseln kann. (Der Verzerrer kommt dann per VST Effekt) Spart nochmal 2 Mic.
Die einzelnen Ausgänge benötigen wir nicht, da alles direkt über das USB/FireWire in Einzelspuren zum PC kommt. Über Main-Out des Interfaces an das Mischpult hören wir alles was wir wollen (per Software steuerbar)

Wir hatten Presonus FP10 (395 EUR) und M-Audio Fast Track UR8 (439 EUR) zum testen. Vielleicht schreib ich da noch einen Vergleich. Die Geräte haben immer ausreichend Software dabei. Das Presonus war inkompatibel zu meinem FireWirekontroller im Laptop.
Dies hier hilft generell bei der Auswahl:
http://www.recordingreview.com/soundcard/soundcard_wizard.php
Mittlerweile bin ich jetzt auch einigermasen fit in der Materie, falls jemand Fragen hat ...


----------



## sight011 (21. März 2009)

> Wir hatten Presonus FP10 (395 EUR) und M-Audio Fast Track UR8 (439 EUR) zum testen. Vielleicht schreib ich da noch einen Vergleich.



Das würde mich freuen !


----------

